
Passwords leaked on live TV as UK responds to flood emergency - ColinWright
http://grahamcluley.com/2014/02/passwords-leaked-live-tv-flood-emergency/
======
robinson-wall
Ah. "Winter14". The classic sign of a forced quarterly password change policy.

~~~
oakwhiz
That was cringeworthy. You just know that it's going to be "Spring14" next...

------
manicdee
Repeat after me, "store passwords in a secure store, not written in plain text
where anyone walking past can see it."

Wiping the whiteboard would make for a very interesting situation, "what was
the password? Winter24?"

------
Daviey
Similar and perhaps worse example,
[http://nakedsecurity.sophos.com/2012/11/21/prince-william-
ph...](http://nakedsecurity.sophos.com/2012/11/21/prince-william-photos-
password/)

------
PeterWhittaker
Excellent. I shall use this in security briefings.

